# December 17th East Coast Storm



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Look at what Crazy Henry has to say!!!!!! payup

http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah, the big daddy storm as he calls it. We could only wish!!!!!


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

I saw that my self!, The Mad Man gets all excited about a hint of a big daddy storm! Hopefully he will be correct. It is a long way away.

Mak.


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't worry Bryan somehow it will rain or miss us in ocean county for sure. I think we are just too close to the warm ocean water.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Ohh, I think your right. Rain is what accuweather is saying right now for the 17th..


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Come on guys. We have to try and be a bit possitive. I know it is 10 days away but We are due on the east coast and the major cities for a block buster and Henry might be right on this one. We shall see anyway!!!

Mak.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i saw the same thing on penn state's weather world they do a forecast every friday called 12 day tends and there are nomrally right on the money soooo finger's crossed for us North East guys


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

We really do deserve it after two years plus of drought. 

Mak.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

do all you guys have your heads buried in the ice somewhere????

Why do i seem to be the only one getting excited about this??!????!??!?!

BIGGEST STORM SINCE 78!!!!!*&$^@#&*($^@#&*@&!*(@&*(@&*(


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

cjasonbr;452902 said:


> do all you guys have your heads buried in the ice somewhere????
> 
> Why do i seem to be the only one getting excited about this??!????!??!?!


SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

they prop us all up and then there gonna shoot us down:crying: we need snow


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

06HD BOSS;452904 said:


> SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


That's what i should be doing!!!! We'll prolly be up for a week straight next week!!!!! payup


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I probably shouldnt say this but nobody wants to talk cause the last few years we jinxed ourselves..


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

That map is the IDEAL situation that henry the snow lover predicted a week out. I hope you all get it but but i really would not put much faith in that map. if it tracks too far west/nothwest then most of you will have rain. If you all get buried, let me know, Ill make the drive to help you out!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Oh Boy Oh Boy Oh Boy Oh Boy...!!!!*

I like it alot!!!

no jinxing goin' on here....just some quiet finger crossing...


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

that looks great and i for one would more then love it but.......

thats still a long way out to predicting an east coast storm, way to many varibles on this side of the country


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow 10 days out. Interesting.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sure would be nice to put my raincoat away and get my snow scraper out! I'll belive it when I plow it!


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Im itching to plow them stickers right off . Im thinking a heat gun would be a better deal.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Attention shoppers ....were out of milk , bread and coffee.


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

10 days? now count with me.....12-13-14-15-16-17....i count 6. still way to in advance....but less then 10. keep your fingers crossed. lots of welding to get finished tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

well yessah guy the biggest stawm since 78, sounds like a wicked pissah, memba back in the day when is actually used to snow round heeya?

hey i hope it comes, im ready


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

* IF *It Coagulates...... We'll Be Able To Measure It By The Foot . * Timing Temp and Track*
Everbody else is definitely gonna get rocked. Fire up the loaders.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*have to wait n see.*

Hope it ends up right so we can plow some serious snow.payup


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

600rrpilot;453029 said:


> 10 days? now count with me.....12-13-14-15-16-17


I'm glad someone else caught that. I kept having to count on my fingers.

I'm ready for it. Plow will be going on Thursday afternoon for whatever we get Thursday night and will not be back off until whatever happens on the 17th. Bring it on!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

By the looks for the forcasts, my profit from 2 weeks of plowing could exceed all of last season's by a significant amount!!!


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

It might be a good time to update the backup or emergency list if all this is true...

Personally, I think its still to far away to tell, and frankly every storm ends up anywhere but near me!:crying:


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

The last two years I would have made more money by selling all my snow equipment and sleeping in the few times we actually plowed. Knock on wood....I couldn't use the addition income at a better time. Fall has been slow and Christmas bonuses are right around the corner for my guys.... payup


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

If this was 3or 4 years ago I'd start a "who's your BIG DADDY?" chant. 


aLright I'll do it anyway....


who's your big daddy?
who's your big daddy?
who's your big daddy?


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

have u guys had any snow yet?
Here in MN, we had two storms last week.... i gotta kinda excited, but now our forecast is dry again....... booo!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

1 plowable storm so far this year, I'll take anything at this point. Santa needs some cash for toys!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I have had two plowable so far with totals this year already over half of the total for last year just look in my signature. These next storms will most likely double the total for last year and we are not even done with Decemberpayup:bluebounc


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Central and South Jersey looking bad for this week, looks like a near miss
with mostly rain....Oh well it is only Dec.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

If anything, the forecast has been getting larger for this storm over the past 4-5 days.

The "B word" might be coming:

"For folks from central PA into Maine, I am not ready to unleash the "B" word just yet. While I think it's a heavy snowstorm with blowing and drifting snow, and temps in the teens and 20s, I am not sure just yet if it warrants the "B" word."

http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

tjlands;453710 said:


> Central and South Jersey looking bad for this week, looks like a near miss
> with mostly rain....Oh well it is only Dec.


I suppose that depends on who you listen to payup payup:









Henry says the 95 corridor is the iffy part


----------



## grinch1989 (Oct 18, 2005)

cjasonbr;453720 said:


> I suppose that depends on who you listen to payup payup:
> 
> Henry says the 95 corridor is the iffy part


Today's models move that entire swath of snow at least 200 miles north west!! :crying::crying:


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been hearing that it might be more of northern new england snowfall but the south will get some too. The heavy stuff seems like its gonna be northern NH etc. sounds good to me tho.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

There seems to be two way that it could go. If it heads out to see a lot of us will get hit hard. If it heads more north west we won't get as much along or near the coast.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

grinch1989;453759 said:


> Today's models move that entire swath of snow at least 200 miles north west!! :crying::crying:


I only need it to slid over 25-50 miles to the East for me to get in on the 12-18 inch categorypayup:


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Weather Channel just called for a POS "wintry mix.. but mostly rain " for most everything south of the NY line. Pricks. My rain coat is getting worn out this week!:yow!::realmad:


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

I heard 3-4 of wintry mix for tomorrow and possibly double digits for the weekend. Wait and see I guess. Trucks are ready if we get it.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

I must luv to get annoyed. I watched the dam Weather Channel again. I am 100% sure that they are full of S#$%. Regular forecasters on it call for 6-8 in SE Pa. Local on the8"s says light wintry mix with 0 accum. I think I'll go duck hunting instead. That way I'm sure it'll be crappy weather!


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Seems Very Wet Here


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I think that LI, NYC, costal areas of CT, NJ will get nada. Zero, zilch. Lots of rain.


Fine by me, I'll just finish some leaf clean-ups next week and play Halo 3 all weekend!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Im in north western New Jersey and they are saying different things for now but im in the wintery mix crap 1-3 inches hope I get at least two. Hope they are wrong like on thurs they said 6-10 and of all snow and we got two inches of heavy snow real fast and an inch or two of sleet:angry:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

This is going to be a mess. They are saying 4-6" here and then turning to plain rain. Add the wind and there will be a few trees down I'm sure.


----------



## Hardware 2 (Dec 2, 2002)

Whole lotta nothing here...


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

snow here


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Nada...zilch...lotsa rain though..


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

about 7-8" here in Central Mass...headin out in a little to get at it...good thing its sunday


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

about 3 inches of sleet with freezing rain ontop of it. Its really hard to plow and almost impossible if you have to backblade.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

One inch of water and counting.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

What a crazy storm. Got home early Sunday morning (around 2 AM). Weather Channel was saying 1-3". Thought OK, I'll get some sleep and have a easy plow mid-day. Got a frantic call at 5 AM froma buddy who needed a driver to cover a guy who was sick to do some of his lots. I couldn't understand why he needed my right away until I turned my outside light on and found out that we had 6" plus on the ground. Oh crap! We were done with the lots around 11:30 PM Sunday night. Got a total of probably 10" of snow and 1" of sleet/ice. I slept for a a few hours and the got up a 3 AM Monday morning to get my accounts done and dig out my farm. Did my farm work and just got in at 5:00 PM. I've slept about 6 hours max since Saturday morning! I don't know how I'm still moving.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*gettin hit hard up here.*

payupWell we got pounded up my way Thursday afternoon we got about 10" and sunday morning 3am it started again and we got all of 8" and maybe 10 in some areas.I need a new cutting edge on my 9' plow and having marker/blinker light problems on the plow lights.


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

We got about half a foot on the Maine coast then a bunch of rain on top, which promptly froze solid overnight. I plowed my 900' driveway the day after--tried waiting for the afternoon sun to soften up the crust a bit, but it was so cold and windy (temp. topped out at 19) that the crust never thawed.

Worst plowing I've ever done--was like pushing concrete. I was in 4-low, 1st gear for the first few runs. On the hills the truck couldn't push all that weight very far, had to back up and get a running start several times, each time I'd get the snow another 6 feet or so further up.

On one hill during a big push the truck slid sideways (icy underneath) and 2 wheels went off the road. Took half an hour of shoveling and very careful manuevering to get back on the road.

Nasty, nasty stuff. Guy down the street was plowing all night, got his truck stuck for 3 hours at one point.

Kind of conditions where you break equipment--let's save the rain for March!


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

probably 8-9 inches here, i went out with 6 on the ground because i knew the nasty mix was coming. only had to clean up 2-3 inches with a crust on the top, went pretty slick, made for an easy morning. i almost didnt go out when i did but i figured snow that deep with rain coming would be REDICULOUS to try to move. why work that hard, right?


----------

